# Solar panel best route for cable to elektrobloc? Hymer b654



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi chaps.Im shortly fixing a solar panel to my 2000 reg b654. Im fitting it above the offside passenger seat (mines a left hand drive) so its above the elecktrobloc but I cant decide how to run the cable.Im wanting to keep it so its not visible if possible.Any experiences?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Well,
It all depends!
Cables need to be adequate in size but voltage drop is not quite so imperative as the panel itself has its own internal resistance so a few milliohms in the cable are a less significant part of the total. There are plastic mouldings you can get from Motorhome and caravan dealers that screw and glue to the roof and provide a glanded cable inlet, that is if you want to drill through the roof. Alternatively you could run the wire from the panel along the roof bars and down through the tubing of the rear ladder and from the bottom of the ladder take it under the motorhome and bring it up through a hole in the floor where you want it. A drop of mastic round the hole to keep bugs out etc. This also means you could remove the panel at a later date should you change your motorhome. Providing you have not drilled into the roof to attach the panel that is. Roof bar bountings are my favourite mounts for the panel for this reason.

Take care and have fun
Happy new year
C.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi thanks.I dont have roof bars though im afraid.Will look into fitting some! Another job! ;-)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have two pannels on the roof, and I have used the wordrobe above the truma heater, to hide the cables, drilling a hole in the roof above that and then into the unit, down to the double floor, and routed the cables (4mm) to the electro block takes a bit of time but dose hide all the cables.... hope that helps you.... feel free to ask any more questions...


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> Hi I have two pannels on the roof, and I have used the wordrobe above the truma heater, to hide the cables, drilling a hole in the roof above that and then into the unit, down to the double floor, and routed the cables (4mm) to the electro block takes a bit of time but dose hide all the cables.... hope that helps you.... feel free to ask any more questions...


Hi Clive thanks for that.Yes ive had a look today and I can quite easily drill into my tv cabinet above the fridge and route behind the units as mine is not double floor.Did you use the shaudt regulator? Was it easy to connect to? I have the EBL99.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I did not use the shaudt regulator, just used the solar regulator mounted so I can see it, then took the cables from the solar regulator to the elb 99 very simple to do...


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,
I used the shaudt regulator, it was simple to fit, it has a plug that goes straight into a socket on the EBL99. this means you get the solar charging information on the Hymer display panel.
as part of my cable run i took the bottom draws out of the units and there is a cable loom running along the back which i followed.
also there is an alluminium threshold plate which has room for cables under it, this got me across the accomodation doorway. my EBL is in the wooden drawer thingy next to the driver's seat.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

txe4man said:


> Hi,
> I used the shaudt regulator, it was simple to fit, it has a plug that goes straight into a socket on the EBL99. this means you get the solar charging information on the Hymer display panel.
> as part of my cable run i took the bottom draws out of the units and there is a cable loom running along the back which i followed.
> also there is an alluminium threshold plate which has room for cables under it, this got me across the accomodation doorway. my EBL is in the wooden drawer thingy next to the driver's seat.


Yes same positions and im doing the same route ;-)


----------

